# Garage Door Insulation



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Anyone DIY install some insulation on their garage doors? The two rooms above our garage get quite a bit cooler/hotter than the rest of our home during different times of the year. The ceilings are insulated but figure an extra layer on our garage doors might help also.

This Matador brand seems to have good reviews and also I like the standard white color so it's not too different from the current look.

Matador SGDIK001 Garage Door Insulation, Large, White Matador Garage Door Insulation



Has anyone used other products that they would reccomend?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I did this. It looks like the same product I used (R 4.8), but I got it at menards ($40 for each 8ft section). It is an easy 2hr job once you get started. A straight edge and a sharp knife is all you need. Cut the exact length and back the garage door screws out of the way (dont fully remove). Wiggle into place and done. It is a big difference in how cold/hot it gets in the garage. Buying a pre insulated door, gets you around R8 or R18 for the more expensive ones.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@SGrabs33 I installed some similar foam panels on the uninsulated garage door at my house. I do think they help, but how much is difficult to quantify.

The panels had similar grooves on one side that allowed me to flex them into the cavities on the back of the door after I cut them to length. I can't tell if the Matador brand is like this, but on mine the foam is bonded to a plastic backing material that helps prevent damage to the foam (from inside the garage) once installed. There were also some trim pieces to help lock them in place.

I don't recall the brand, but I bought them from a local garage door company.

The insulated garage doors we put on the new house are much nicer, but I think the foam panels are a decent solution for an uninsulated door. Spec homes in our region don't get insulated doors.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I did this also to my old garage door before it broke and I replaced it with an insulated garage door. I don't remember the exact kit I bought or if I bought it at Home Depot or Lowe's. I did buy some white Gorilla Tape to keep the foam panels secured to the door and to give it a cleaner look. You could also look into buying sheets of denser foam with a higher R Value and just cut it to size of the panels. I have no idea what the cost difference would be.


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

I did these back in 2018
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Insulfoam-Common-1-25-in-x-1-6875-ft-x-8-ft-Actual-1-25-in-x-1-6875-ft-x-4-5-ft-Garage-Door-Insulation-Kit-1-R-4-8-Faced-Polystyrene-Garage-Door-Foam-Board-Insulation/50244957


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Ware said:


> Spec homes in our region don't get insulated doors.


Heck, they're selling $500k+ homes in my 'hood that don't get them. :?


----------



## Overfloater (Jun 5, 2017)

Is your garage a heated space? If not, I wouldn't bother insulating the doors. It won't really help. It is likely there is inadequate insulation between the garage ceiling and the room upstairs. This is very common. Also check to make sure the rooms have adequate supply and return air to the air handler.


----------

